# Lets talk balls and spin



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi all I just want to get some opinions from guys with lower handicaps then mine. What type of ball do you think is the easiest to put spin on hard or soft and all the variants between. Any brands that you would suggest (coming from independent people of course). Thanks in advance.:thumbsup:


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

I've been chipping and putting around with Burner TP balls. They are pretty soft, compression of either 60 or 75, it says them both on the box. If you wanted cheaper Top Flite Gamer is supposed to be awesome, haven't had a change to try them out yet. Bridgestone E6 I'v herd is also a hit and tons and tons of people like them.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for that I'll have to get me some of them and give them a try. Anyone else?


----------



## TGOH (Aug 20, 2007)

The best spinning ball I've found is the Callaway HX Tour 56. Now they've upgraded to the iX tour, but I'm assuming it spins just as well. They feel great off the putter also. Definitely my favorite ball.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

this might help you
Find the right golf ball for you | Equipment | Golf.com


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm heading over the the course this morning as Bridgestone is putting on a ball clinic. The purpose is to determine what ball is right for you, and they don't even necessarily try to sell you on their brand. They have the launch monitor set up and they take about 15 minutes to let you hit different balls, including your own current ball, then they make a recommendation... which may just confirm that you are already using the best ball for your swing. 

I'm looking forward to seeing what the results are for me. :dunno:


BTW, as far as the best spinning ball.... I've never found anything that I can spin as well as I did the old Titleist Tour Balata that I used to use. Modern balls a re far mor durable, but even the best don't spin like those old balata balls did for me.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Fourputt said:


> I'm heading over the the course this morning as Bridgestone is putting on a ball clinic. The purpose is to determine what ball is right for you, and they don't even necessarily try to sell you on their brand. They have the launch monitor set up and they take about 15 minutes to let you hit different balls, including your own current ball, then they make a recommendation... which may just confirm that you are already using the best ball for your swing.
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing what the results are for me. :dunno:
> 
> ...


the head speed on my swing is 100. which I don't consider fast but is good for the disability I have. so let me know what conpression/ball would be good for my swing speed.
Bob


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

broken tee said:


> the head speed on my swing is 100. which I don't consider fast but is good for the disability I have. so let me know what conpression/ball would be good for my swing speed.
> Bob


There are several more factors that determine the correct ball than just clubhead speed. Launch angle, backspin, ball speed are all factored in. You can't pick a ball without considering all of those factors. With the ball I've been using (Nike PD Soft), the spin was over 5700, way too high, launch angle was over 15 degrees. When I changed to an E6+, it cut the spin back to 2800 and the launch angle to 13. My swing speed was 92-95, ball speed was about 122 with the Nike, 130 with the E6+.

Now I have to try it on the course and see how it affects my driving distances.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Fourputt said:


> There are several more factors that determine the correct ball than just clubhead speed. Launch angle, backspin, ball speed are all factored in. You can't pick a ball without considering all of those factors. With the ball I've been using (Nike PD Soft), the spin was over 5700, way too high, launch angle was over 15 degrees. When I changed to an E6+, it cut the spin back to 2800 and the launch angle to 13. My swing speed was 92-95, ball speed was about 122 with the Nike, 130 with the E6+.
> 
> Now I have to try it on the course and see how it affects my driving distances.


I'm not a smart guy when it come to all the specifications of the game Rick...so what does a person do, spend bucks for a test to see what ball to buy or is there a chart. Right now Big 5 has Wilson's on sale
and I've had decent success as I know it.

PS. It had to be ball speed at a 100 not club speed


----------



## skeener (Mar 11, 2008)

broken tee said:


> I'm not a smart guy when it come to all the specifications of the game Rick...so what does a person do, spend bucks for a test to see what ball to buy or is there a chart. Right now Big 5 has Wilson's on sale
> and I've had decent success as I know it.
> 
> PS. It had to be ball speed at a 100 not club speed


 where do you even go to get someone to check your club and ball speed?


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

This sounds like now you can get fitted for your ball as well as your clubs. From the demo day that rick did??? Was it good rick?


----------



## TGOH (Aug 20, 2007)

skeener said:


> where do you even go to get someone to check your club and ball speed?


Any place with a launch monitor can do it. Large golf outlets as well as some courses have them.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

skeener said:


> where do you even go to get someone to check your club and ball speed?


Check with courses in your area and see if any are holding a ball clinic. That's how I got this info today. Bridgestone was having a clinic at my home course. They had a good launch monitor, and analyzed and compared different balls. For me the Nike was too soft, too high spinning. Even the Bridgestone E5 was too much... I needed the lower spinning E6+. I'm sure that there are other balls with similar characteristics, but they obviously want to sell their ball.

BTW, one thing I learned... the Nike Power Distance Soft is made by Bridgestone as is the Precept Laddie... they are both identical balls with just different labels printed on them.


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

I would really like to try a track man out. Those seem awesome, then I would know the distances I hit my irons, wedges, and driver.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

> I've never found anything that I can spin as well as I did the old Titleist Tour Balata that I used to use


Dats da troof!

I wasn't around back in the day you could buy them new, but there is one lurking around the backyard and that thing is unbeleivable.

Pro V1 is my favorite for raw spin. Not the V1x though. They are different, people.

Nike One Platinums are right up there as well.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I missed the Bridgestone van a few months ago when it was here. I wish I could find out whether the ball I usually use is good for me.

I remember growing up, (but less and less every day!), when a 100 compression ball was for professionals and good players, a 90 compression ball was for the majority of us and anything softer like a 80 compression ball, (green Maxfli, red Titleist, etc), were supposed to be for women or seniors.

Now, there seems to be a 90 degree turn, not so much a reversal, but I honestly don't understand it all. I bought 100 Titleist NXT's some time ago and have gone through about 1/2 of them. Occasionally, I will try something else and I have never come home thinking that I hit one thing farther than anything else.

With a swing speed of 100 mph, (according to my Swingstik), I don't know whether the NXT is better or worse for me.


----------

